# grinding down stainless steel



## MrMimizu (Feb 1, 2008)

I picked up one of mariposaoyako's stainless steel mag c bezels.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180415

Unfortunately, I am finding that it is too sharp and want to grind it down so that all the edges are smooth. I was planning on using my dremel with some sort of attachement to do this, but I'd like it to be nice and polished afer I'm done. Has anyone tried anything like this and can suggest which grindstone to try?


----------



## LukeA (Feb 1, 2008)

Progressively finer sandpaper or a file followed by a little Flitz should do it. The Dremel might be a little too aggressive for this purpose.


----------



## Sw3d3 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can only speak from knife sharpening experience but using a fine sharpening stone such as those that i have with my spyderco sharpmaker (alumina ceramic hones) always give a knife edge a nice shiny finish, perhaps you could use a file or a medium/course sharpening stone to get a softer shape then a fine or ultra fine stone to get the shiny finish... (i wouldn't recommend using diamond sharpeners here unless you already have a set that is broken in, they are aggressive when first used).


----------



## karlthev (Feb 3, 2008)

I still think the dremel would work with slow speed and a progressively finer grit on the sanding drums. Hand sanding to finish with up to 1000 grit (automotive supply stores) paper should bring it to near the shine and finish with steel wool or the like.


Karl


----------



## MrMimizu (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the different tips. I think I'll attempt it with a slow dremel with some sandpaper first. there is a lot to sand down since pretty much every edge is sharp. I imagine it would take a lot of time to do by hand. I'm also fairly lazy. 
If it turns out real nice or bad, i'll report back in a few days.


----------



## karlthev (Feb 3, 2008)

I hadn't thought of it initially but, if you have a grinding wheel in your shop/garage/home you could use it and I'm sure it would be much easier going than the dremel. As always, watch for sparks, they'll be many!


Karl


----------



## 65535 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just use 220-600-1000-1500 sandpaper and then metal polish I personally like Mothers Polish, I think if you use a dremel on that you will be disappointed with it.


----------



## karlthev (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks numbers, I'll bet this isn't the first one you've worked on!:ironic:



Karl


----------



## 2sparky (Feb 4, 2008)

The dremel would probably be too risky becasue it moves alot and takes metal away quicker so if you do happen to slip then it will be a much worse scar on the bezel then if you went with some smaller files. or even start off with a 240 grit sanding block them progressively go up till you get the desired finish.​


----------

